

Fiction or Nonfiction? - breck
http://breckyunits.com/fiction_or_nonfiction

======
mquander
7F, 3NF; I didn't like this as a metric for myself, because I don't think that
the highest value a book can have is "changing my life." The books that most
changed my life (by my reckoning) were just the first, not the best. My life
will change one way or the other, but that's not why I read.

~~~
breck
Interesting, thanks for sharing.

Maybe "life changing" wasn't the best term to use.

> I don't think the highest value a book can have is "changing my life."

What do you think the highest value would be?

